# can u give benadryl to goats?



## PantoneH

If so what doseage? I've noticed mine seems to be sniffling....May give him some penicillin incase it's so.e other upper respiratory infection. This is my new little man, Button. Why Button? Well he sure is a cute as one! Excuse the gushing but other than the lite sniffle and wet sounding sneeze and a little single cough sometimes....He's fine. Took his temp last night, it's 102.7 so if I remember correctly that's the norm. He's acting like a normal fat, well cared for 10 day old buck. =)


----------



## MsScamp

Yes, but I'm not sure of the dosage. I'm sure someone will chime in with the dosage before too long. He is adorable! Is he Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## goathiker

He would get children's Benedryl at the same dose as a human child. What you're describing though may be better helped by Children's Robitussin DM, same as the other, follow the human dosing guide.


----------



## PantoneH

Ok. I knew you could give it to dogs. I have to dose my Boston's bc they have allergy problems. I sound ignorant but from what it seems, goats are kind of like dogs. They can take some of the same meds. That's just what I've noticed


----------



## PantoneH

GoatCrazy said:


> Yes, but I'm not sure of the dosage. I'm sure someone will chime in with the dosage before too long. He is adorable! Is he Nigerian Dwarf?


He is a pygmy. =)


----------



## MsScamp

Ok. Well he is adorable! I don't have any experience with the mini's, so wasn't sure. Thanks!


----------



## PantoneH

Which dosage instructions should i follow... 2 tsp or 4tsp....?


----------



## goathiker

The lowest amount since he is so tiny and young.


----------



## toth boer goats

2 tsp.


----------



## PantoneH

Will this work?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, dose for that one is 5cc. or 1 teaspoon.


----------



## PantoneH

Awesome thankyou so much. This may be a stupid question but could i give him a small dose of antibiotics if it would help?


----------



## goathiker

I use Tylan 50 on rattily newborns. It usually dries them right up.


----------



## PantoneH

Thank you =)


----------



## PantoneH

Would the penicillin injectable work? Was at tsc Earlier....knew I should've picked it up! G penicillin is all I've got right now


----------



## goathiker

Pen G isn't real effective on respiratory infections. It's more for wounds, eyes, and mucous membrane. It *may* do something if it is a sinus infection. I'd rather do the Tylan to begin with.


----------



## PantoneH

Ok. I'll make do with what I have til Friday and then I'll get the tylan.


----------



## PantoneH

Also could I give him equine rumor electrolytes? If not I'll get some today I'm done with the formula replacer . He's got yellowish brown runs and I feel so bad. Getting whole milk from the dairy farm down the road.


----------



## stevensholygoats

goathiker said:


> I use Tylan 50 on rattily newborns. It usually dries them right up.


Dopram is AMAZING and will be available in generic form through Jeffers, I just found out. Dopram itself has 
been discontinued


----------

